# Partner Invoices Week Ending On 09-28-2014



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Did anyone get email partner payment today? (Week Ending On 09-28-2014)
Thanks.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got my weekly summary at 10:45 AZ time ... pay statement usually isn't far behind.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Just got my weekly summary at 10:45 AZ time ... pay statement usually isn't far behind.


Just got my weekly summary and it had me rated a 4.6 with 35 out of 38 5 star ratings. So that means that i had to have received 0 stars on the other 3 for the math to work.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

DANG!


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

They don't send Weekly Summaries in Los Angeles any longer since the lower rates, I guess they don't want us to know how much less money we are taking in for FARES per HOUR -


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

they just recently started sending them to us again in NJ.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Swed said:


> Just got my weekly summary and it had me rated a 4.6 with 35 out of 38 5 star ratings. So that means that i had to have received 0 stars on the other 3 for the math to work.


you are right. with 35-5 stars and 3-1 stars you would be a 4.68 ... but usually it says "35 out of 38 for the past 2 weeks" on mine. You may want to double check that...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Swed said:


> Just got my weekly summary and it had me rated a 4.6 with 35 out of 38 5 star ratings. So that means that i had to have received 0 stars on the other 3 for the math to work.


35 out of 38 "rated" trips in "the past two weeks" is how L.A. used to read.... hard to pin Uber down on any stat.

Like do they average the "rated trips" against how many trips exactly, the unrated ones too?

In any case 4.6 is heading in the wrong direction, water not cold enough for the ******bags?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 35 out of 38 "rated" trips in "the past two weeks" is how L.A. used to read.... hard to pin Uber down on any stat. in any case 4.6 is heading in the wrong direction, water not cold enough for the ******bags?


I would never make it driving in LA ... just taking those granola eating pansies to the airport is hard on my soul.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber is hard on the soul.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

4.75★
Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
*Rider Feedback*
You received *10* five-star reviews out of 13 rated trips in the past two weeks


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Emmes said:


> 4.75★
> Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
> *Rider Feedback*
> You received *10* five-star reviews out of 13 rated trips in the past two weeks


So the rating in those emails is for a single week. Whereas the line about five-star reviews is over the past *two* weeks. I love how they have to make everything so complicated!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

4.75 is above average there? This week the above average here was 4.95 and last week it was 5.0


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmmm currently at 4.73 up from a recent low of 4.71 for about 175 rides or so. But that was after a 3.5 or something after my first 3 (blaming the drunk chick fat fingering when picked up after a DUI meeting) . My high was 4.84. Down from 4.77 AFTER I got a new car. LOL On 35 Lyft rides I still have a 5. Are Uber Riders really that different(entitled)? I did talk to a few first time riders this week. And let them know a 4 means you want the Driver deactivated.( 5 dollar tip, 5 dollar ride) I said I don't need your 5 stars, but please for future Rides please consider that. 
Best tip so far this last weekend. 20 dollars on a 34 dollar ride.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> you are right. with 35-5 stars and 3-1 stars you would be a 4.68 ... but usually it says "35 out of 38 for the past 2 weeks" on mine. You may want to double check that...


That's what it says, for 2 weeks. Math is off.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Swed said:


> That's what it says, for 2 weeks. Math is off.


That is freeking ridiculous that one could get 35 out of 38 rides "perfect" but still have ones ratings decline towards deactivation.


----------



## westorange (Aug 4, 2014)

I am in the Orlando market and have not recieved a pay statement today and have never recieved a weekly summary. Been driving since June 4th.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't even want to see mine this week! LOL!


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

I havent gotten mine yet either.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

i got my pay statement but not summary of the week. heh


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

on the plus side, i went up .01 to a grand 4.84  and folks, i do like the guy said in the movie office space: i do the bare minimum and don't go above it on flares


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

westorange said:


> I am in the Orlando market and have not recieved a pay statement today and have never recieved a weekly summary. Been driving since June 4th.


I keep track of all trips including time I received notification. Amount of total fare. What time I went online, what time I got back home and how many miles I drove. I then deduct the safe ride fee and the 20% so I know what I make each day. Then I compare this information to what I am paid. This only takes a few seconds for each trip.


----------

